# London bridge, share of glass



## ddobson_23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello, does anyone on here know anything about it? Companies on it? Agencies being used? Cheers


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

WELCOME to the forum ddobson! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shard_London_Bridge

It's a new high rise 72 floor building in London.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I moved part of this thread. If you all don't have anything to add then please don't. This is not an off topic thread so let it go. Thanks


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is that why I couldn't access this earlier? I had the thread on my list, but when I clicked on it, it said something along the lines that I did not have authorization, yadda, yadda, etc. :no:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I would try one of the bigger agencies like options or rullion, or one of the larger electrical contractors in London like clarkes, look in the sun on a thursday, they usually advertise the bigger jobs..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Is that why I couldn't access this earlier? I had the thread on my list, but when I clicked on it, it said something along the lines that I did not have authorization, yadda, yadda, etc. :no:


Yes, I trashed the original thread and started these 2 posts in a new one. It was easier then deleting 40 posts.  I probably should have chosen the other method. :thumbup:


----------

